# What other forums do you post on???



## Lexus

On fish forums or others?
Anyone on fish profiles?

I used to post actively on Walmartsucks.com but they are now a bunch of arguing, angry immature people.  :roll:


----------



## fishfreaks

haha what a nice site! used to post on aquariacentral.com but i found fishforums more informative!


----------



## icp

http://www.aquaticpredators.com/forums/
an
http://www.s4.invisionfree.com/Care4FishForums


----------



## hogan

i use to have my own forum with Blueambist, and AirborneGuy called fishtimes.net. I use to post some stuff on some discus stuff around


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well, cool-teens.com. But not so active as this forums, and soimetimes sucks!
i also like hanging out at http://www.physicsforums.com/
and http://www.groupsrv.com/science/. And when I need help, http://www.computerforums.org/ will do good!
Dear,


----------



## aquariumfishguy

aquariacentral, my own forums, fishforums, and a few others.

The only ones I post on a daily basis is this one and ac.


----------



## guppyart

I post on guppies.com and a few local websties for saskatchewan canada


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

guppyart @ Fri Feb 11 said:


> I post on guppies.com and a few local websties for saskatchewan canada


 You love guppies! :d
Well, my mom wants to join a forum, any idea of a forum for her age? she's between 40 - 50.
Thanks


----------



## Damon

Aquatic Plant Central
Deep Blue Bettas
Fish-Forums
Fishjunkies
Fishtimes (not lately, Sorry bout that Hogan)


----------



## Osiris

I do:
www.wiscichlidforum.com
www.cichlidforum.com
www.malawimayhem.com
www.fishforums.net
www.fishprofiles.com
www.aquariacentral.com
www.reefcentral.com
www.reefs.org


----------



## malawi4me2

http://www.cichlidforum.com
http://www.reefcentral.com
http://www.planetcatfish.com
http://www.parrotalk.com (Hmmm... Haven't been there in a while...)


----------



## (RC)

http://www.australianbettaforums.com/


RC


----------



## thatsfishy

On occasion

http://www.bettasplendensforum.de


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Here,
AB Cafe now n then
Cichlidforums.com
IAA Iowa Aquaria Association
and another auction site forum
Use to post once in awhile on another forum untell the owner was crying 
about people most of the users not being paying members, aint been back there sence.


----------



## hogan

Simpte @ Fri 11 Feb said:


> Aquatic Plant Central
> Deep Blue Bettas
> Fish-Forums
> Fishjunkies
> Fishtimes (not lately, Sorry bout that Hogan)


lol dont worry about it simpte it happens


----------



## shev

http://www.petshub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25


I posted here a few times, just about hunting foxes and hunting in general.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn

I only post here. I thought about finding others... but since I can get an answer (or more) within 24 hours, I figured this one was good enough 

I also frequent RPG forums, if those count.


----------



## chrisinha

hmm.. let me see...

here
aquaria central
planet catfish
fish profiles
goldfish paradise
petfish.net
turtle times forums
a brazilian forum "aquarismo online"

and some others that i havent been to lately


----------



## jonah

I post on http://cichlidforums.com most of the time. Fishforums is probably the next one after that.


----------



## fishboy

I use fishjunkies.com so much my parents have begun to call me fishjunkies. Funny thing it's nearly all for bettas and i don't own a single one. I also use goldfishparadise


----------



## Fishfirst

Aquarium Advice
Aquaria Central
Piranha Fury
Age of Aquariums
Auspet


----------

